#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  how to auto send multiple emails from outlook 2007

## Jagdish Sharma

hi all
i need to send multiple e mails from outlook 2007 on daily basis (approx. 50) .

only two things get changed , the date in subject line & date in body. The rest remains same.

kindly tell is there any formula to auto send these mails so that the dates at both places get changed automatically before delivery of the mails.

see the sample below.


5th July 2013

VARSHABEN ROBERTS


Dear Sir/ Madam,

We wish to inform you that the margin in your account has gone below the minimum required margin.

----------

